# Want to Buy Tsunami Trophy Conventional 12 XH



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm interested in seeing what's out there and possibly purchasing a
Tsunami Trophy 12 XH - TSTSC-1202XH
I'm only interested in this model only.

Let me know what you have and your fair asking price.

Many Thx


----------



## The Joker (Mar 24, 2015)

Digital Dagger Fishing has them for $107.00 new, if you don't find anything used. Thought i would let you know since you and Dave are not on speaking terms. LOL


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Î appreciate the info.. And you NOT providing a link, an embedded you tube etc..I will certianly go check them out.

I will also wait a while and see if one pops up here. I'm not in any rush

As far as Dave is concerned .... Let's just leave that sleeping dog lay... 
I've had several tell me in person and in text, it's nice not to see him hijacking threads, Being the P&S search engine etc..


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Joker , I emailed the guy.., Out Of Stock!!! I guess it easy to sell somethings cheap when you don't have them..


----------

